
Bill Gates: Books I loved in 2018 - yarapavan
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Best-Books-2018
======
yarapavan
The books:

1) Educated: A Memoir - by Tara Westover;

2) Army of None - by Paul Scharre;

3) Bad Blood - by John Carreyrou;

4) 21 Lessons for the 21st Century - by Yuval Noah Harari;

5) The Headspace Guide to Meditation and Mindfulness - by Andy Puddicombe

